# Sharpening Curved Draw Knife Without Honing Guide



## gornarak (Jun 5, 2014)

I once bought a curved draw knife for my bowyer work. Unfortunately it was dull as h... and I wasn't sure how to sharpen it. Penny-pinching as I am I didn't want to invest in special honing guide for this kind of blades but reading in forums and watching some videos I found that if you go for a bevelled edge it's actually quite easy to do free handed.

Here is the video I made about the process:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9agwdXXnEg


----------

